
Categories for the Working Hacker [video] - pplonski86
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gui_SE8rJUM
======
BucketSort
Some background for the uninitiated, this is Lambda Man, or Philip Wadler. One
of the core contributors to Haskell. He also introduced monads to Haskell,
which has had a huge impact on functional programming in general
([https://ncatlab.org/nlab/files/WadlerMonads.pdf](https://ncatlab.org/nlab/files/WadlerMonads.pdf)).
His home page has so many functional programming treasures:
[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/).
His most recent book is "Programming Language Foundations in Agda", which is
available for free: [https://plfa.github.io/](https://plfa.github.io/). I have
no affiliation, just a fan.

~~~
totalperspectiv
Thanks for sharing that book! Super cool!

------
robertkrahn01
Here are slides of an earlier version of the talk given at QConSF 2017:
[http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/categories/qcon-...](http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/wadler/papers/categories/qcon-
sf.pdf)

------
contravariant
This is the first time I've seen someone casually use "f;g" as notation for
(reversed) function composition. I'm glad for it, but does anyone know how
widespread this notation is?

------
agumonkey
I thought it would be an old talk but it's from Strange Loop 2018

* plays _

